# Dogfunk 50% off coupon



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

What the hell are you buying now.....


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Psi-Man said:


> What the hell are you buying now.....


Haha, it's new jacket time bro...don't worry, not buying any hardgoods this season. Still have a board and two pairs of bindings that haven't seen a mountain yet. But I tried on a jacket out in Jackson Hole when I was killing time and liked it a lot.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a good question. I've been patiently waiting. Would be great if anyone has info.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Keep this up, I'm down for some malamutes. Plz post it up when the email arrives


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

AIRider said:


> Keep this up, I'm down for some malamutes. Plz post it up when the email arrives


After he buys out half Dogfunk's stock.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

looks like Dogfunk is offering some pretty good deals now...


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep, i am trying to decide whether to order now or wait alittle longer for the 50% off coupon. i have my eye on a burton custom flying v , bindings and gloves.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

would this 50% off coupon apply in addition to the reduced prices they already give? Example, if a NS SL is listed as "Sale $382" with reg price listed as $510, what would my final price be? Im thinking about picking up something if the price is right..


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

onthefence said:


> would this 50% off coupon apply in addition to the reduced prices they already give? Example, if a NS SL is listed as "Sale $382" with reg price listed as $510, what would my final price be? Im thinking about picking up something if the price is right..


As awesome as that would be, no. It's off the original price.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

spacemanspiff said:


> Yep, i am trying to decide whether to order now or wait alittle longer for the 50% off coupon. i have my eye on a burton custom flying v , bindings and gloves.


Pretty sure if they do the same thing as last year, Burton products are gonna be in the list of Exclusions they have. Might as well just buy now.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

--bigtime-- said:


> Pretty sure if they do the same thing as last year, Burton products are gonna be in the list of Exclusions they have. Might as well just buy now.


I think some people reported that they were able to get Burton in the sale too. They had to call in and it may have been just an employee who wanted to help out or wasn't aware of the exclusions, though


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

lernr said:


> I think some people reported that they were able to get Burton in the sale too. They had to call in and it may have been just an employee who wanted to help out or wasn't aware of the exclusions, though


Correct. LiveChat and calling in orders worked on exclusions but not 100% of the time. Still patiently waiting for the code to post so I can finally get me some boots that fit right.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

> Haha, it's *new jacket time* bro


oh really?



> Still patiently waiting for the code to post so I can finally get me *some boots* that fit right.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

--bigtime-- said:


> Hey,
> Any ideas when the Dogfunk sitewide 50% off coupon is gonna go live this year???
> According to my order history it was today, March 15th last time around.
> 
> Thanks.


Sub'd. Don't wanna miss this.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe it'll be post Easter on the 50% discount announcement. I hope.

I know EXACTLY what I'm getting. Already got it tee'd up.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

already got 40% off on a Sherlock.... from dogfunk.

next up... gotta go buy EST Bindings from them....


----------



## Ungrateful (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone know if this is going to happen? They took down the advertisement for the blowout sale and I want to at least get the 20-40% off some bindings they have now instead of nothing.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Welp. I pulled the trigger on some Lashed FT at 40% off...figured the extra 18 dollars i was gonna possibly save wasn't worth them selling out of the color/size I wanted.....gonna keep on checking every day tho for the 50% off since the jacket I want is still only at a 30% off price point....will post here if and when it comes thru. Hopefully soon. We are almost at a full month later then last years.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Lunchball said:


> oh really?


Haha. Damn man.....I recognize the user name too. Jay Peak meet right? My bad tho, don't remember who you were tho.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

lame right?
i hope they are gonna run the promo this year


----------



## Ungrateful (Mar 31, 2013)

I asked one of the livestream guys and they said they plan on doing a similar sale this year...take it for what it's worth I guess :dunno: I'd save around $50 on my bindings so I am really hoping for it.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

--bigtime-- said:


> Haha. Damn man.....I recognize the user name too. Jay Peak meet right? My bad tho, don't remember who you were tho.


haha, yeah bud, just busting your ballz. how can you not remember me after all those long nights spent equating beans to distance?


----------

